
Is HTTPS://Basic.lol Legit - scorchingsun
https://basic.lol/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
If you look at any other marketplace, gift cards typically sell somewhere from
10% less original value, to the oddball occasional dollar or two over nominal
value.

I wouldn't trust this.

